# Westworld 3/15/2020 (S03E01) "Parce Domine"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Make sure you keep watching post-credits.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like this season's mysteries are going to be more conventional and linear than structural. Of which, if so, I approve.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

dswallow said:


> Make sure you keep watching post-credits.


i enjoyed the episode, but was disappointed with the post credit scene. Been done too many times.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey, I've been to the Delos headquarters!



(The spot also got used in a fairly recent Doctor Who).

Overall, I thought it was a nice start to the season. And, so far, fewer needs to start all sort of conjecture.

I kinda like semi-evil Dolores.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Wasn’t the park shut down? 
Are those only hosts in the post credit scene?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Who here thinks Caleb is a host?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not me


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I doubt Caleb is a host. Delores seems to be waging war on humans, I think Caleb is going to make Delores more sympathetic to average Joe humans, I doubt anyone like Caleb could afford to go to Westworld, that the peons are in a way just as trapped as the hosts.

I doubt Delores is going to be like this with him.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would have thought the recap would have included more. Wasnt there a giant bloodbath/shootout last year? It also looks like we are getting a bigger picture ... almost like the Synths running amok in Picard...this is the prelude to that. Maybe this will be a giant crossover. Capt Adama and C3PO will show up.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I watched this last night and remembered how the end of the last season was confusing at the time, and more so now that I no longer remember how it ended. I went on You-Tube to watch a chronological recap video which was sort of helpful, but fast. I still am apparently a little confused about which brain balls ended up in which host bodies. I remember Dolores/Wyatt's merged brain ball is in the Charlotte host body, the human Charlotte is dead, and host Charlotte body had five other brain balls she snuck out. Still fuzzy on the details of what the deal was with Bernard, Maeve, who is actually in the Dolores host body, and William and his daughter. Think I need to find a better explanation to read. It seems like so long ago since I watched season two!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

OhFiddle said:


> I watched this last night and remembered how the end of the last season was confusing at the time, and more so now that I no longer remember how it ended. I went on You-Tube to watch a chronological recap video which was sort of helpful, but fast. I still am apparently a little confused about which brain balls ended up in which host bodies. I remember Dolores/Wyatt's merged brain ball is in the Charlotte host body, the human Charlotte is dead, and host Charlotte body had five other brain balls she snuck out. Still fuzzy on the details of what the deal was with Bernard, Maeve, who is actually in the Dolores host body, and William and his daughter. Think I need to find a better explanation to read. It seems like so long ago since I watched season two!


fair recap of the first 2 seasons to clear up confusion - Everything You Need to Know for Westworld Season 3


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Good start to the season. Will be interesting to see how Dolores and Caleb interact, given that she seems hellbent on spreading destruction. But maybe she's only going after those who specifically wronged her and had to do with the creation/financing of the park, but she doesn't have any ill "feelings" toward other humans.

Is Maeve in some kind of WWII World section of the Park?


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> s Maeve in some kind of WWII World section of the Park?


its called warworld, one of the 6 themed parks


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I loved me some Jesse Pinkman, but Aaron Paul is a crap actor.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

OhFiddle said:


> l am apparently a little confused about which brain balls ended up in which host bodies. I remember Dolores/Wyatt's merged brain ball is in the Charlotte host body, the human Charlotte is dead, and host Charlotte body had five other brain balls she snuck out. Still fuzzy on the details of what the deal was with Bernard, _*Maeve, who is actually in the Dolores host body,*_ and William and his daughter.


Wait...what?! Is that true? If so I completely missed that.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

Bad sentence structure, sorry! Supposed to be a list of details I was fuzzy on. I'd thought Dolores was still in Charlotte's host body, so I wondered who was in the Dolores host body. That article reminded me that after she got off the island, the Dolores in Charlotte's body made a new Dolores body and put herself in it. So Dolores is in Dolores now, right? But, who is in Charlotte's host body?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

OhFiddle said:


> Bad sentence structure, sorry! Supposed to be a list of details I was fuzzy on. I'd thought Dolores was still in Charlotte's host body, so I wondered who was in the Dolores host body. That article reminded me that after she got off the island, the Dolores in Charlotte's body made a new Dolores body and put herself in it. So Dolores is in Dolores now, right? But, who is in Charlotte's host body?


There's a good chance it's a modified Charlotte in the Charlotte host body.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Presumably after Dolores made herself a new body, she then made a Charlotte body for the Charlotte pearl, which we then saw in the Delos board meeting. So in this episode, out in the real world, we saw Dolores (host), Charlotte (host), and a host version of the character played by Tommy Flanagan. So does that mean there are only three pearls left to be revealed? Or does that mean that Dolores doesn't need those pearls from the park in order to make host versions of humans?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

What do you mean, Charlotte pearl? Charlotte was a human being who was killed and replaced by a Charlotte host with the Dolores pearl. Now that Dolores has her own host body back, we don't know who is in the Charlotte host.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I just got more and more confused reading this thread.

I don't remember the whole Delores-in-Charlotte-Host thing from last season. I mean, I trust people here who said it happened, and I'm sure I followed the show closely enough to understand it at the time. I just have a big black hole for that whole plot point.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

see: 'Westworld' Star Tessa Thompson Explains Finale Twist: "It's a Game Changer"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smbaker said:


> I just got more and more confused reading this thread.
> 
> I don't remember the whole Delores-in-Charlotte-Host thing from last season. I mean, I trust people here who said it happened, and I'm sure I followed the show closely enough to understand it at the time. I just have a big black hole for that whole plot point.


Through much of last season we saw a sequence of events that happened after the massacre (the Delos troops coming to the island and taking control). During the season finalé, we saw Dolores murder Charlotte and insert herself into a Charlotte host she had constructed. Therefore, in those "flash-forwards" all season, it was Dolores-as-Charlotte, not Charlotte herself.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought Bernard created Delores as Charlotte after he killed Delores?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Is it possible to enjoy Season 3 without having watched Season 2? Or should I watch Season 2 first, and maybe even enjoy it, even though I tired of the first season by its end?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Is it possible to enjoy Season 3 without having watched Season 2? Or should I watch Season 2 first, and maybe even enjoy it, even though I tired of the first season by its end?


 it sounds like it may be not for you...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> I thought Bernard created Delores as Charlotte after he killed Delores?


Under Delores's control...

(It turned out that much of what Bernard "did to" Delores over the course of the entire series was actually Delores's doing.)


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Really enjoyed this episode! Seemed a bit like a movie more than a tv series; I want one of those personal flying vehicles. The Rico app is hysterical! Any guesses on what a "Red Rum" is?

- New guy Cal (Aaron Paul) has a morning routine reminiscent of Dolores' loop in the very first episode. Then he reminded us of Teddy by catching Dolores as she faints. I have a feeling his journey will be one of deciding which one he wants to be.

- New opening credits with a strong does of mythology. The bird (eagle?) evokes Icarus' fateful journey too close to the sun that burned his feathers. Is this Dolores? She speaks of the hosts as the new gods and points out that man's brains are built to believe in gods, but perhaps she is over-confident.

- Evan Rachel Wood and Jeffrey Wright - the acting chops on those two!!

-Notable acting spots abound. Tommy Flanagan of Sons of Anarchy showing up as evil bodyguard Connell, Lena Waithe and Marshawn Lynch as low-level criminals. (Had to laugh at Marshwan's shirt telling the audience how he feels given his noted reluctance to speak in public). 

Soooo happy this show is back!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

tivotvaddict said:


> The Rico app is hysterical!
> Any guesses on what a "Red Rum" is?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> see: 'Westworld' Star Tessa Thompson Explains Finale Twist: "It's a Game Changer"


"Halores." Funny.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Under Delores's control...
> 
> (It turned out that much of what Bernard "did to" Delores over the course of the entire series was actually Delores's doing.)


So you think it was Delores' plan all along to have Bernard kill her and then insert her into a Charlotte body? 
She(Delores as Charlotte) said to Bernard "I'd thank you for my second chance, but I wouldn't have needed it if you hadn't killed me." That's not something she would say if it was her plan.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I watched yet another chronological recap video on You-Tube, link below. In this one the guy talked a little slower so it was easier to follow. Somehow both videos were about twenty minutes long, but hit on some different story arcs that I'd forgotten about. Worth a watch for anyone still fuzzy on the details from previous seasons.

I really do enjoy shows with a degree of mystery and confusion. I like trying to figure out what's going on as the show progresses, thinking about it after viewing, and seeing what other people's theories are. I don't enjoy being confused simply because my mind can't retain all the minutiae of previous seasons I watched a year or two ago.

There are a lot of good shows out there and I'd rather watch something new rather than rewatch entire seasons I've already seen just to keep up. For shows with complicated plots or lots of characters and subplots, good recaps are essential...especially when the show has been on hiatus for a long time. I think a lot of these shows lose viewers because they only give some subpar two minute recap at the start of a new season or worse, no recap at all. The producers take the time to make "behind the scenes specials" or the character briefs which I found on HBOGO, but they were very basic. Would it kill them to make an official comprehensive recap and air it before the premiere. If all these You-Tubers can do it, why can't the producers. I was so grateful for the "official" Kevin Smith explains "The Expanse" before the new season started on Amazon. I had to go hunting for decent recaps myself for shows like "Counterpart" and "Game of Thrones". Probably going to have to find one for "Altered Carbon" soon too!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What do you mean, Charlotte pearl? Charlotte was a human being who was killed and replaced by a Charlotte host with the Dolores pearl. Now that Dolores has her own host body back, we don't know who is in the Charlotte host.


Dolores (her pearl) escaped the park in a Charlotte body. She had five other pearls in her bag. Now we know that Dolores is back in a Dolores body, so that would leave the Charlotte body unoccupied. Since we saw that Charlotte body in the Delos board meeting, acting like Charlotte, it stands to reason that one of the pearls in Dolores' bag was a Charlotte pearl and it's now been placed in a Charlotte body. It would be a pretty big risk to send a host Charlotte with a non-Charlotte pearl into a Delos board meeting with so much at stake and just hope that the host was able to play a convincing Charlotte.

Is it possible that the pearl in the Charlotte body is not a Charlotte pearl? Yes. Is it likely, given that the creators have said they intend to make this season less confusing? No.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But...humans don't have pearls.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But...humans don't have pearls.


??? OK, a "pearl programmed with all the Charlotte data." Is that better?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> ??? OK, a "pearl programmed with all the Charlotte data." Is that better?


...except they haven't figured out how to make hosts with human data work. Apparently, not even in the far future...

And why would Dolores even want a new Charlotte walking around? They're not exactly on the same side!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...except they haven't figured out how to make hosts with human data work. Apparently, not even in the far future...
> 
> And why would Dolores even want a new Charlotte walking around? They're not exactly on the same side!


Agreed. They made that crystal clear to us in the bottle episode with Jimmy's Father In Law (my favorite circle episode with him riding the bike and the record player) and then with Jimmy himself in the last episode where his daughter is doing yet another "fidelity" test.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

I want to make a crazy prediction here, "Charlotte" is now a host for a pearl Ford programmed of himself. I get that they're having issues with the tests for actual people, but he made Bernard to replace Arnold, he may have some knowledge to make a decent copy of himself


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

In S2E10 Delores and Bernard put themselves into the system. They make their way to the library where all the data on the guests is represented as books. Delores begins flipping through books randomly. She’s shown pulling out a book titled “Karl Strand” and three books over is a “Charlotte Hale” book. That book contains everything Delores needs to make a Charlotte pearl.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

A Charlotte pearl that doesn't work...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

robbhimself said:


> I want to make a crazy prediction here, "Charlotte" is now a host for a pearl Ford programmed of himself. I get that they're having issues with the tests for actual people, but he made Bernard to replace Arnold, he may have some knowledge to make a decent copy of himself


Hope you're right, that would be fantastic!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> In S2E10 Delores and Bernard put themselves into the system. They make their way to the library where all the data on the guests is represented as books. Delores begins flipping through books randomly. She's shown pulling out a book titled "Karl Strand" and three books over is a "Charlotte Hale" book. That book contains everything Delores needs to make a Charlotte pearl.


Exactly, because we are to believe that Delores made Bernard based on his interactions with him, so the precedence is set that she is capable of producing near copies of existing people.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just finally got around to watching this episode last night. I was delayed, because at the last minute I decided to re-watch all of season 2 first. I'm glad I did.

So far I'm really digging this season. It almost feels like a completely different show, but in a good way. I was glad to see Maeve back at the end. She's my favorite character.

I wonder who Delores is talking to on her com. It seems like she has some kind of AI working for her similar to Jarvis that is connected to the grid.

As for the pearls, it dawned on me that it's possible that they are *ALL* Delores. She could have easily made multiple copies of herself, and if she had done this *after* visiting the "library", she would have all the knowledge she needs to impersonate Charlotte Hale in the real world. Plus, who better to trust than yourself?

Who was supposed to be in the empty seat at the board room table? They said something like, "Are you actually going to let an algorithm dictate the future of the company"? Was this supposed to be some sort of AI representing the MIB?

Did anyone else get a Terminator vibe from Delores during her action scenes?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

gweempose said:


> So far I'm really digging this season. It almost feels like a completely different show, but in a good way. I was glad to see Maeve back at the end. She's my favorite character.
> 
> Did anyone else get a Terminator vibe from Delores during her action scenes?


Couldn't agree with you more! Felt like a brand new show, but still an incredibly interesting one with characters I care about.


----------

